# Labor Day Weekend Chicken



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Having a lazy weekend so I cooked a couple 3.5 lb chickens, smoked beans, and a few bacon wrapped japs stuffed with extra sharp white cheddar. If you want a recipe just let me know.

Birds all rubbed up.
Topped each one with a few slices of bacon and a slice of pineapple.









Getting fixin's together.









All stacked up and ready to go.










Really pissed this guy off while gettin my chimney going..










Now we're cooking..




























Japs with cucumber/dill tzatziki.










Time to eat..


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great !!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.


Chicken Rub

•9 parts fine ground paprika
•3 parts fine ground black pepper
•3 parts salt
•3 parts sugar
•2 parts fine ground New Mexico chile
•2 parts garlic powder
•2 parts onion powder
•1 part fine gound cayenne pepper


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Duuuuuuuude!
;-)
You have got that stackin' thing going on!
How many times did you do that before your wife realized you had stolen her pie stacker?

And What kind of a cooker is that?
I have GOT to get one of those!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks yummy.. I need to get myself a smoker..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

tjb, much better cookers out there, but I found this one unused on craigslist for $15, figured it'd be good enough to start with. 

here's a link to the product, It takes a few skewers and ideas to make it work the way I want it to, but not too much trouble.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/RanKam-Smoke-Cube-Charcoal-Roaster/4125792/product.html


----------

